# Cosmetics Container?



## Southern Relic (Aug 9, 2020)

Found this in the creek yesterday. Maybe a cosmetics container? It says "patent 12042" on the bottom, which I couldn't find out any information about. Then it looks to have a 25 below that.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 9, 2020)

Yeah these were typically for some kind of skin cream.  Very common in 50s dumps.


----------



## planeguy2 (Aug 10, 2020)

Probably a face cream or lotion. Most likely from the 50's.


----------



## Lkranieri (Aug 12, 2020)

It is difficult to see, but the patent number is 120421 and here is that patent image and an ad for a cream deodorant jar of that design.


----------

